# Magnets for sound cam?



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

The Aussie dollar has recovered a bit because the US economy took a bit of an upward turn in the past couple of days, so I tempted to get another Phoenix Sound board.

I have purchased a reed switch from my loco electronics store (equivalent of US Radio Shack) and the smallest magnets they stock. The magnets aren’t very small at all compared to some of the pictures I have seen on this web page. I was to install this in my Connie, but just used the contacts provided for the short term.

Where do people get there magnets for there sound cams? Anyone from Australia have a good source? Or Should I order some one line from over seas? Should I use a rare earth magnet?


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

I have gotten many magnets from Deal Extreme - have a look at this link - the price is good, too!

Magnets 




dave


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Go with the rare earth mags as they are small and trigger the reed switches quite well. Later RJD


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks guys, if I don’t find a good source in Australia I will give Deal Extreme ago.


----------



## pagosarr (Jan 5, 2008)

You might like to visit the website for Shourt Line by Soft Works Ltd. They have two versions of track magnets. One fits under the tie and is not visible:

http://shourtline.swl4.com/SL-TMU-1705-Track-Magnets.html

If you would have a problem getting the magnet under the tie, you could consider:


http://shourtline.swl4.com/SL-TM-1705-Track-Magnets.html


which fits on top of the tie like LGB 1705 magnets do.


Roger Bush
Fredericksburg TX


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Here[/b][/b] are some even smaller... 1/8" and 1/4" in diameter


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I get all my magnets from K&J Magnetics


You can get 1/16" diameter if you like....


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I order some from Deal Extreme as I got a new Phoenix P5 last week. 

If they don’t perform I’ll give the others ago. 

Some of those are some seriously small magnets! I could almost use them for HO! 

Alan


----------

